# HENT abbreviation



## mcandia

Can anyone tell me what the abbreviation HENT stands for?

It was used in the same sentence with HEENT but supposedly stands for something different. 


Thanks,
Maria A. Candia CPC


----------



## amolson1325

Marie, 

I searched all my references and couldn't come up with anything. I looked it up on the web and came up with (Human Equilibrative Nucleoside Transporter) but I don't know if that's what your looking for. Were they maybe just referencing the head, ears, nose, throat from the HEENT??? Sorry I can't help more....I would check with the doc. to make sure.


----------



## mcandia

Angie, thanks so much for your help - I came up with the same as you when I researched it. I have no idea what this stands for but it was listed separate from and in addition to HEENT.

Maria A. Candia CPC


----------



## amolson1325

Let me know what you find out....I'm curious!


----------



## mnguye26@jhmi.edu

Head, Ears, Nose, Throat.


----------

